# Windows activation error



## srama (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi,

We are facing below issue:

*Error: 0xC004D401,
an unauthorized change was made to windows windows server 2008

Kindly suggest on same.*

*Thanks,*
*Rama
*


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Have a read of this Microsoft KB article, which is also applicable to Server 2008. From that error code, you should read *Method E *and then follow the instructions from there.


----------

